# Tires



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Where for best prices? Will have them installed at my local mechanics' shop.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tirerack.com


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> tirerack.com


Nobody beats walmart, so far!


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Nobody beats walmart, so far!


Don't get the Viva 3 tires from Walmart. Pure crap . I bought 4 in November. They are really thin walled.
Worst tires I ever bought. Had to have them balanced 3 times .


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Check Discount Tire. 
Prices may not be the lowest but they include free flat repair, rebalance and rotation.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Discount Tire. Buy them online and schedule an appt. Refuse any upsells.


----------



## fulcrum23 (Jan 10, 2018)

Costco! They have $70 off for a set of specific brand tires all the time. Just wait till it's the brand you want.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Tirerack is great because they test the tires and have reviews. You get good tires at good prices.

If you just want to save money buy used tires.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I usually get good prices at Tire Discounters. The free rotations are sometimes worth more than what I pay for the tires.

It's all about finding what you want on sale though.

Yoko Avid Ascend are my choice tires. Cheap, high mileage (80-85k miles), and rated highly for winter driving.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Walmart was good too, someone recommended on here to leave the tires you need in the cart on Walmart and Amazon and within a week or 2 they will drop the price, I picked up 2 Michelin tires that was $220 each (avg $245ish) locally the lowest price I could find for $170 each with free shipping


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Costco..
The cheapest you can get..
Because you gonna drive the hell out of it..
Will last 1 year max.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Iann said:


> Don't get the Viva 3 tires from Walmart


I had Goodyear viva from Walmart, i got ~80k miles out of them.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Just dont buy KIRKLAND or GREAT VALUE brand tires at Walmart


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I had Goodyear viva from Walmart, i got ~80k miles out of them.


Wow. You got 80000 miles out of a tire that is only good for 40000 miles.
Seems legit to me.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Iann said:


> Wow. You got 80000 miles out of a tire that is only good for 40000 miles.
> Seems legit to me.


Roughly.. ~14 months ..

I honestly could not say the exact # of miles but i got the Feb 2017 and replaced last month


----------



## Az2ZeJ (Oct 15, 2017)

www.tirebuyer.com


----------

